# MD Radio Show!! DJ's WANTED-APPLY WITHIN!! - Part 2



## Tazmo (Apr 23, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 23, 2012)

*MD Radio Show!! DJ's WANTED-APPLY WITHIN!!*

*HOW TO HOST A RADIO SHOW

(this tutorial is for Windows XP/Vista machines)​*
So, you want to be able to run a radio show, but don’t know how to? Well, I’ll provide some, hopefully, simple step by step tips on how to do so. First off, this tutorial will teach you using *WINAMP* and the associated plug-in, *EDCAST*. Both can be downloaded from the links at the end of this tutorial.

Once you have *WINAMP* installed, follow up by installing *EDCAST*. Once those two are on your PC, boot up *WINAMP* and then go to *OPTIONS --> PREFERENCES*. Then navigate down to the Plug-Ins tree and select DPS/EFFECTS. Once there, double click on *EDCAST*. This will bring up the streaming program and, hopefully, it will load up now every time you boot up *WINAMP*

Now you have everything set, you just need to know how to use the damn thing! This is a lot easier than it may seem. First thing is first, click *ADD ENCODER* on *EDCAST*. The options you set here are very important (and the key to hosting a show). If you are accepted to run a show, you’ll be sent the details to enter here. Until then, you will be left in the dark. This isn’t because I hate you, but because this isn’t my bandwidth, it was donated by an anonymous outsider whom I am good friends with. Because of this, we actually share the bandwidth with *ANOTHER* radio show from another community. That is why I can’t let everyone know the encoder password and stuff. Sorry 

Ok, so now you’ve managed to get the details going, you should a new encoder come up with the status of *DISCONNECTED*. If everything was set up right, simply click *CONNECT* and you will be streaming whatever music is spewing out of your *WINAMP* at that time! Neat!

If you want to use a microphone for a full DJ set, then to cut the feed is simple. Simply find out if your microphone is a line in device or a USB device. Once this has been established, use the drop menu underneath the dB bars to find it. For example, mine is listed as *MICROPHONE (SOUNDMAX INTERGRATED)*. Once you have selected your microphone, make sure the microphone logo to the left is *NOT* crossed out. If it is crossed out, your microphone feed won’t be going through.

What you can do to go back to the music from *WINAMP* is choose the drop down menu again for *STEREO MIX*. However, I find it just simple to turn off the microphone (by clicking the microphone button) and snap back to the music. This allows me to simply make one click to go back and forth the microphone.

That’s about it! If you wish to apply for a DJ spot, *ASK ME!!*

*HOW TO LISTEN TO A RADIO SHOW*

Technically you can use anything that plays music to run a .m3u file, however I find best results with *WINAMP*. For instance, *WINAMP* displays id3 tags. A little thing, I know, but I like it. So once you have a working media player, simply go to this address:


http://38.96.148.80:5592/radio.m3u

If there is a show running, your media player will begin playing whatever music is on at the time! Huzzah!
*
FOR THOSE WORRIED ABOUT THEIR INTERNET CONNECTION​*
To put it simply, you can always run an online flash test for your internet speed.



If you go to that site, you can test your speeds. Your upload speed is important! If it is *NOT* above 128kbs, you will not be able to host a radio show. You can above that, but if you’re only a margin above that, there may be a small amount of stuttering and puttering, so I advise closing anything that may be taking up your internet speeds.

Also, I do not advise using a wireless connection, unless your speeds are top notch. It can be jittery and cut out randomly, not all that good for a show. If you can, make it a wired connection.

*LINKS*

*WINAMP*



*EDCAST*

Source (1)

*RADIO SHOW*


http://38.96.148.80:5592/radio.m3u





*IRC CHANNEL (mIRC REQUIRED)
*
Source (1)


http://38.96.148.80:5592/radio.m3u (awesome IRC tutorial by DragonSlayer!)

*CURRENT DJ TIMETABLE*

MONDAY – FREE
TUESDAY – destroy_musick
WEDNESDAY – Dan_Hibiki
THURSDAY – Jove
FRIDAY – Altron
SATURDAY – Lamb
SUNDAY – Catatonik​*
NOTE FOR DJ’S*

You are free to start a show whenever, as long as it does NOT conflict with a) another DJ or b) a planned timetable slot! If so, kindly move aside! That’s it! Have fun and enjoy!


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 23, 2012)

*Question*



destroy_musick said:


> *HOW TO HOST A RADIO SHOW
> 
> (this tutorial is for Windows XP/Vista machines)​*
> So, you want to be able to run a radio show, but don?t know how to? Well, I?ll provide some, hopefully, simple step by step tips on how to do so. First off, this tutorial will teach you using *WINAMP* and the associated plug-in, *EDCAST*. Both can be downloaded from the links at the end of this tutorial.
> ...



Quick question, does it have to be fully about music, or whatever we want?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 28, 2014)

how the fuck is this thread still open


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 29, 2014)

Because, miracles.


----------



## Krory (Jun 29, 2014)

Wait a minute, this isn't the mixtape thread...


----------



## Parallax (Jun 29, 2014)

we should revive this :33


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 29, 2014)

We should; it was fun.

But if you think the LPs are hard to organize...


----------



## scerpers (Jun 29, 2014)

only jove thinks the lps are hard to organize


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 22, 2014)

Parallax said:


> we should revive this :33



I'd love to, but I'm lazy and don't really have evenings to spare anymore doing this


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 22, 2014)

holy shit it's d_m

still alive!


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 22, 2014)

I barely feel it these days...


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 22, 2014)

It's a damn shame, since the radio show was legit.  

However, I think the biggest problem, aside from technical issues, is that the Music Department is missing the majority of its longstanding, important members, so it's not quite the same thing anymore.  A radio show without yourself, mow, Chris, Laura, Joe, etc isn't really an MD radio show


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 22, 2014)

That said, we could probably advertise it better this time, since Preet is way more open to banners than anyone I remember.

Or maybe we're more open about asking for them?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 22, 2014)

We're just better at annoying the active admin.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 22, 2014)

preet hates doing things


----------



## dream (Jul 22, 2014)

Ms. Jove said:


> That said, we could probably advertise it better this time, since Preet is way more open to banners than anyone I remember.
> 
> Or maybe we're more open about asking for them?



Probably a bit of both.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 16, 2015)

radio shows never again


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 16, 2015)

Never ever.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 16, 2015)

hold me bosksnob


----------



## dream (Mar 16, 2015)

You guys can do it, just believe.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 17, 2015)

it's hard to believe when something you love is dead


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 28, 2015)

bumping to save the tables from scorp's   long-ass name stretching them


----------



## scerpers (Jan 5, 2016)

don't be a dick


----------

